# nEw 2 Da ForUm but NOT THE GAME



## BIGBASH (Dec 14, 2011)

Howdy ALL,

iM BIG BASH from the UK, just started training after a 8 month layoff due to pec rip. Been training for 5 weeks so far gained 20 pounds. 

looking to get to 220 or 225 before using. neva eva finished cycle MY BAD!!! tried 3 cycle always bump out half way through, havnt used pct effiecently also thats why ive got slight gyno on my left pec. hate it. but all koooollllll

increasing strenght
eating betta
trying to living the BB code (hard work tho)

stats
age 25
height 6ft
weight 210-15


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*BIGBASH* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!!


----------



## bobbli (Dec 14, 2011)

Howdy Bigbash,
Thanks for the intro and welcome to the board!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 14, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 14, 2011)

Weclome to a great commuity


----------



## brazey (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

weclome BigBash


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 21, 2011)

welcome


----------

